# Intense Tracer T275C



## Downhoehl (17. März 2014)

http://intensecycles.com/portfolio-item/tracer-t275/

Gibt mal wieder was neuen von Intense!

@ Shocker: Gibt es schon die Preise für Deutschland und wie sieht es mit dem Liefertermin aus?


----------



## Ponch (18. März 2014)

3199€ soll der Rahmen hier kosten. Liefertermin bald. Ich hatte dort nämlich bereits angefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (28. März 2014)

Da ist er auch schon. Gefällt mir in echt nochmals um einiges besser.


----------



## dantist (29. März 2014)

Uuiiii sehr schön!! Ist das Grösse M? Hast du den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer gewogen?


----------



## Downhoehl (29. März 2014)

dantist schrieb:


> Uuiiii sehr schön!! Ist das Grösse M? Hast du den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer gewogen?


Ja ist ein "M"
Ich kann ihn mal ohne Dämpfer allerdings mit Innenlager für dich wiegen...


----------



## dantist (29. März 2014)

Das wäre klasse! Innenlager dürften wohl so um die 100 Gramm sein, nehme ich an. Mal die Gewichtsdatenbank durchstöbern. 
Wie baust du den Rahmen auf?


----------



## Downhoehl (17. April 2014)

dantist schrieb:


> Das wäre klasse! Innenlager dürften wohl so um die 100 Gramm sein, nehme ich an. Mal die Gewichtsdatenbank durchstöbern.
> Wie baust du den Rahmen auf?


Sorry, das es so lange gedauert hat, aber habe gerade viel um die Ohren. Also Rahmen ohne Dämpfer und ohne Steckachse, aber mit Sattelklemme und Innenlager wiegt 2410gr.
Baue ihn mit ner Pike, X0 1x10,X0 Trailbremsen, Raceface anbauteilen und vorläufig nem DT Swiss systemlaufradsatz auf. Ich hoffe ich kann morgen mit dem Aufbau beginnen.....


----------



## Downhoehl (11. Mai 2014)

Fahrfertig


----------



## LautSprecher (11. Mai 2014)

Gewicht? Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Downhoehl (11. Mai 2014)

12,4 Kg ...


----------



## c4sper (16. Mai 2014)

Absolut genial!
Was für Pedale hast du da dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (16. Mai 2014)

Bin ja eigentlich kein Fan von 27.5 und Carbon Intense Rahmen....aber so langsam fängt das T275 an mir zu gefallen.


----------



## Downhoehl (17. Mai 2014)

iRider schrieb:


> Bin ja eigentlich kein Fan von 27.5 und Carbon Intense Rahmen....aber so langsam fängt das T275 an mir zu gefallen.


@c4sper: sind HT ME03, bin aber irgendwie noch nicht so richtig überzeugt von denen, mir fehlt irgendwie noch der Grip.....


----------



## Downhoehl (17. Mai 2014)

iRider schrieb:


> Bin ja eigentlich kein Fan von 27.5 und Carbon Intense Rahmen....aber so langsam fängt das T275 an mir zu gefallen.


Also ich bereue es bis jetzt noch nicht, ein 27,5er PlastikIntense genommen zu haben. ;-)


----------



## pom (17. Mai 2014)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> @c4sper: sind HT ME03, bin aber irgendwie noch nicht so richtig überzeugt von denen, mir fehlt irgendwie noch der Grip.....



Zu wenig Grip? Meine HT ME03 haben Grip ohne ende... das Gewicht ist auch unschlagbar


----------



## Downhoehl (18. Mai 2014)

pom schrieb:


> Zu wenig Grip? Meine HT ME03 haben Grip ohne ende... das Gewicht ist auch unschlagbar


Ne, irgendwie fehlt mir da noch etwas Grip im Vergleich zu meinen Point One, auch die Auflagefläche könnte einen Tick größer sein. Aber klar, Preis/Gewichtstechnisch sind die schon verdammt gut...


----------



## c4sper (18. Mai 2014)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> @c4sper: sind HT ME03, bin aber irgendwie noch nicht so richtig überzeugt von denen, mir fehlt irgendwie noch der Grip.....


Danke! Schön flach sind sie auf jeden Fall. Grip und und Auflagefläche...ich war bisher mit dem e13 LG1+ ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recklessbiker10 (26. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen!
Kennt jemand denn auch die Preise für die 2015er Alurahmen und wann die in XL kommen werden?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## ragetty (28. April 2015)

für wayne es interessiert ...

mein T275C rahmen, größe M, samt intense sattelklemme, fox float ctd bv und 12x142 steckachse wiegt ziemlich genau 2700g


----------

